# This message was intended to your mother, not to you.



## andrew75

The challenge is to find the same ton, neither too much nor too little

The daughter : "なんか言いたいなら電話してこい."

I try to write in the same ton the following dialogue :

*The father : "This message was intended to your mother, not to you*."

The challenge is to find the same ton, neither too much nor too little.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

これは(お前の）母さんあてに書いたもので、お前に書いたんじゃない。

(I don't know if this is the answer to your request or not.
What do you mean by "ton"?  Might it be typo of "tone"?)


_The daughter : "なんか言いたいなら電話してこい." _
If this is truly the same as the daughter said/wrote, the Japanese sentence is extremely rude.
The daughter must be much stronger than her father in their relationship.
In that case, the father, who is very weaker than the daugher, might say:
これは（〈娘の名前〉の）お母さんあてに書いたメッセージで、（娘の名前）に書いたつもりじゃなかったんだよ。


----------



## andrew75

Sorry I forgot the "e".
I mean "tone", the same manner.


----------



## andrew75

Thank your for your translation but you wrote "to my mother". 
This message was intended to *your* mother, not to you.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

andrew75 said:


> Thank your for your translation but you wrote "to my mother".
> This message was intended to *your* mother, not to you.


Haha,
my translation is correct, if you believe or not.

In this context, お母さん means his wife, which may bring about a confusion of his wife and his mother.　It means お前のお母さん.


----------



## andrew75

Sorry I didn't understand. I'm beginner. Thank you very much.


----------



## andrew75

Your translation is very good "これは（〈娘の名前〉の）お母さんあてに書いたメッセージで、（娘の名前）に書いたつもりじゃなかったんだよ。"

But my wish for my story is that the father talk to her daughter with the same rudeness. Neither too much nor too little. Just to show her daugther he's not weak like she can think.


----------



## DaylightDelight

andrew75 said:


> The daughter : "なんか言いたいなら電話してこい."


This is very unlikely/unusual thing for a girl/woman to say, especially to her father.
"言いたいことがあるなら電話しなよ", "何か言いたいなら電話したら？" would be more likely (not too harsh, not too polite).
Then the father might reply "（あれは）母さんにあてたんだ。おまえじゃない。"


----------



## andrew75

I see what do you mean.
So maybe it will be better for my character (the father, a french citizen) to reply : keep your rudeness for your world in Japan and don't read messages are not sent to you" .
What do you think ?


----------



## andrew75

I also think about another way with humour : 
*Try to be as rude in French it will be a good exercice to don't lose your other mother tongue.*


----------

